
Apple will reject apps created from app generation services like Xamarin in 2018 - LopRabbit
https://twitter.com/jzeferin0/status/942754863083114502
======
apedley
This email is completely unverified. Apple certainly has its targets on app
generators, but not Xamarin, React Native or other similar technologies, that
I have seen. The email contains grammatical errors and has not been received
by any other developer, that I know of. It is highly likely to be a fake.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
It looks like it mixes true and false information. If it turns out the content
is actually genuine, in spite of imperfect English, the underlying meaning
could be that Apple will reject template-based apps generated by frameworks
mentioned, and not that all apps created by them would be banned. This seems
the most logical conclusion. Apple definitely wouldn't disclose such a huge
policy change via one small letter to one developer, it makes no sense at all.

~~~
apedley
Yes, it looks like they took a legitimate email, and added in that line
causing all the fuss. That line is what seems out of place, and has the
grammatical errors. The fact they mention Trillian also removes the
legitimacy. Unless people are creating apps with an old school messaging
service?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Yeah, someone got it confused with Titanium.

------
Meph504
Please verify sources before spreading this information, this is
uncorroborated tweet by one person, who is supposedly posting an email his co-
worker got.

The message is filled with grammatical errors, and list "trillian" as an app
generator.

Lastly, it says early 2019 not 2018.

------
finchisko
As author or cordova and react-native plugins, I'm wondering if it makes sense
to continue to support ios.

~~~
hamburglar1
Regardless of the ethics of apple’s decision here, iOS’ market share makes it
pretty clear it’s worth it. Does it not?

~~~
finchisko
Sure making apps will continue to make sense, no matter if Apple banned
cordova/react-native or not.

But my point is no about apps, but rather about plugins. Without iOS, the main
benefit (cross platform development) of cordova/rn will be lost.

------
lukealization
Is there a possibility this could fall afoul of antitrust laws or be deemed
monopolistic behaviour? What are the legal considerations here?

~~~
nobodyshere
That’s fake news. There’s nothing to discuss here.

~~~
verytrivial
If you mean false, please say false.

------
towndrunk
It specifically mentions 2019 for Xamarin not 2018.

------
TomMarius
Does this include React Native?

